# Groove width and depth?



## gk1

Hi All,
I new here and l decided to join the forum because l'm re-discovering my love of slingshots.

Anyway, l've decided to build a couple of frames out of Tufnol (similar to micarta).

Can someone please tell me how wide and deep l need to cut the grooves for attaching theraband strips?

Thanks
George


----------



## e~shot

My personal preference 3mm to 4mm width and about 2mm depth


----------



## Gardengroove

Hi gk1,

I use a round chainsaw file (7/32" diameter) for grooves and and the depth I file is about 3/4 of the file diameter. I file the whole width of the fork front and back.

Cheers, Simon


----------



## Imperial

its up to you, user preference. i dont even put them in my slingshots anymore.


----------



## gk1

Thanks for the replies. What l was thinking was a bit wider and deeper, so l'm glad l asked.

Imperial,
I had seen a few posts that mentioned no grooves so l may do this in the future as l appreciate the fact that the forces involved are not all taken up by the bindings.
But as this is my first over the top band slingshot, l feel l need the grooves to get used to this method.


----------



## JEFF BURG

i do the same as garden groove just use a rattail file but i put a Groove all the way around but thats my preference


----------



## gk1

I'm getting ready to file these grooves this weekend.
The final thing l was wondering is how far down do you all normally position the groove?

Mini me,
I was planning on going all the way around as well. At least for my first few builds.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

gk1 said:


> I'm getting ready to file these grooves this weekend.
> The final thing l was wondering is how far down do you all normally position the groove?
> Mini me,
> I was planning on going all the way around as well. At least for my first few builds.


No real gauge. Just so the bands will be secure and you be straight.


----------



## amm1266

I too went all the way around until I looked and the stress is all on the outside groove ... so now it is just the faces front and back


----------



## HOE

Totally personal preference and taste, just not too shallow until it's not visible. A band groove is mandatory when using heavy bands.

My choice is 8mm width, and about 3 mm depth.


----------



## JEFF BURG

yup it is a safe bet to put em all round show us when ya done it gk1


----------



## gk1

Will do Mate.
I just need to do some more fine sanding, but all the major works been done.
I ended up with two designs and l was planning on putting the grooves all the way around on one and on the front and back on the second one.


----------



## August West

There is no need for grooves at all, imo they get in the way more than they help.

If you want max holding power wrap a couple of turns of your tie on the fork before putting the bands on, lay the band on then wrap as normal. There is no way it will come loose unless the tie breaks or you take it off.


----------



## treefork

I second that . I always pre-wrap the fork then lay the band on then continue to wrap then tuck. NEVER had failure.


----------



## DecoyOctopus96

NO GROOVES!!!!

lol, but seriously, i've not put grooves on any of mine, as long as you wrap it tightly it will NEVER slip. I think it detracts from the the aesthetic value of a fork.


----------



## gk1

Finally, a couple of pics of my first two slingshots. The last time I made one was about 25 years ago.

Material is what I know as phenolic - its similar to tufnol.

The banded one is grooved all the way around. the other one is only grooved front and back. Both work


----------



## BlackBob

Nice pair of shooters mate love the bottom one.


----------



## gk1

Thanks BlackBob.
I think the bug has bitten as l'm onto my next one already.


----------



## flipgun

I'm in the "No Grooves" camp. I have worked hard on nice shooters just to end up ruining them (to my eye) by screwing up the grooves.


----------



## f00by

Ditto. Always had trouble with grooves. Stopped adding them and have no issues


----------



## ash

If I do grooves, it's usually front and back only. I use an 8mm round file and cut the grooves about 3mm deep. There is 6-9mm of fork above the top of the groove in most cases.

Sometimes, especially with Naturals, I don't bother with the groove. It depends on whether they would help or hinder the looks, scheduled completion, strangely shaped tips or simply whether I remember to do them! :lol:


----------



## HarryBee

August West said:


> There is no need for grooves at all, imo they get in the way more than they help.
> 
> If you want max holding power wrap a couple of turns of your tie on the fork before putting the bands on, lay the band on then wrap as normal. There is no way it will come loose unless the tie breaks or you take it off.


Absolutely right. It occurred to me one day that if I could trap the bands against the fork with an index finger and stretch them, why did I need a groove? I never use them now and have never had a problem. Spoil the look of a natural too IMO.


----------



## HarryBee

HarryBee said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no need for grooves at all, imo they get in the way more than they help.
> 
> If you want max holding power wrap a couple of turns of your tie on the fork before putting the bands on, lay the band on then wrap as normal. There is no way it will come loose unless the tie breaks or you take it off.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely right. It occurred to me one day that if I could trap the bands against the fork with an index finger and stretch them, why did I need a groove? I never use them now and have never had a problem. Spoil the look of a natural too IMO.
Click to expand...

Just try any of your forks with bands before you put the grooves on....


----------



## brucered

Glad I found this thread and gave it a bump. I was going to ask if wrapping the tie around a few times, then attaching the bands would be good enough.

I have a few forks that are reading to be tied, but didn't want to muck them up with freehand carving, not deep enough, too deep, crooked etc.

I'll leave them as is.


----------



## Viper010

HarryBee said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no need for grooves at all, imo they get in the way more than they help.
> 
> If you want max holding power wrap a couple of turns of your tie on the fork before putting the bands on, lay the band on then wrap as normal. There is no way it will come loose unless the tie breaks or you take it off.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely right. It occurred to me one day that if I could trap the bands against the fork with an index finger and stretch them, why did I need a groove? I never use them now and have never had a problem. Spoil the look of a natural too IMO.
Click to expand...

Unless you manage to do it like Chepo69... Then they look the beez kneez... He has a great how-to by the way, in the tutorial section.


----------



## Viper010

brucered said:


> Glad I found this thread and gave it a bump. I was going to ask if wrapping the tie around a few times, then attaching the bands would be good enough.
> 
> I have a few forks that are reading to be tied, but didn't want to muck them up with freehand carving, not deep enough, too deep, crooked etc.
> 
> I'll leave them as is.


Pictures, please


----------



## lunasling

To each his own prference !


----------

